

WoW/Glider: Is it legal for your computer to play a game for you? - vessenes
http://www.trademarkandcopyrightlawblog.com/tags/firstsale-doctrine/

======
vessenes
Some background: MDY v. Blizzard should get a ruling soon. The EFF has an
easier-to-read post on this as well, although a bit dated:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/09/you-bought-it-you-
own-...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/09/you-bought-it-you-own-it-mdy-v-
blizzard-appealed).

Reading this, I was reminded of William Gibson saying we live in the Future
now; it's truly bizarre that there's an actual court case over whether I can
have my computer play a game on my behalf.

------
jimfl
I guess I am surprised that the Glider case hinges on the rights surrounding
ownership of the client, versus improper use of the server, which is much less
ambiguously owned by Blizzard.

